# 5D Miii Today



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Went to my local camera shop today and played around with a 5d mIII and a 40mm pancake lens. All I can say is that camera cheats. I was in absolute love with it. It's an amazing camera. I have used the d800 and I'll say the 5d is beyond it by far. It's build quality is great. It feels good. 
I was amazed by the quality difference between that and the 7d. No comparison at all. If I could afford it, I'd never use anything else. Amazing camera #wishihadone

On a side note the 40 was nice to play with as well.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree. lol


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the image quality of the D800, but the ergonomics of the 5D and even the 6D are sooooooooooo much better than the D800.

Unfortunately the one I tried had a busted 50mm f/1.8 (yes you read that correctly) so I couldn't test the AF very well


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been using a 5D mklll for a few months now, I bought it with the extra battery pack.  It is one of the nicest camera bodies I've used in a long time.  Image quality is quite amazing at low light.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was amazed and I have used a D3x, but as much as I like Nikon congrats Canon you did a great job with this one.


----------



## Heitz (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea, I agree that the ergonomics of the D800 leave much to be desired, but I do so love that image quality!


----------



## Snowtographer (Feb 20, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Went to my local camera shop today and played around with a 5d mIII and a 40mm pancake lens. All I can say is that camera cheats. I was in absolute love with it. It's an amazing camera. I have used the d800 and I'll say the 5d is beyond it by far. It's build quality is great. It feels good.
> I was amazed by the quality difference between that and the 7d. No comparison at all. If I could afford it, I'd never use anything else. Amazing camera #wishihadone



I don't mean to challenge you, but I have to ask- Strictly out of curiosity, what exactly was your criteria for all this, especially in just playing with it in a camera shop?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Test shots around the store, wide tight high iso all kinds of different stuff. I played with the two for 30 min. 
I will admit that I didn't look at these on a computer only going off the rear LCD screen but there was a huge difference.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 20, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> I've been using a 5D mklll for a few months now, I bought it with the extra battery pack.  It is one of the nicest camera bodies I've used in a long time.  Image quality is quite amazing at low light.



How does it perform for sports? In time I'd like to buy one. 6fps isn't the fastest but if I can't  get a good shot at 6fps then I suck. I'm trying not to spray n pray. 

Really excited for the 1Dx at Sebring


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope you can afford one before the 5D4 comes along,but then the price will be lower for the 5D3,could work out for you!!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope so, the 5D 4 will come out in 2 more years. 1 of 3 is already done.


----------



## faktisk (Feb 21, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using a 5D mklll for a few months now, I bought it with the extra battery pack.  It is one of the nicest camera bodies I've used in a long time.  Image quality is quite amazing at low light.
> ...



I borrowed one from a friend, and it was awesome when it comes to sports! Used the 70-200mm f/2.8 with it, and was just perfect! Just get a fast memory card.


----------



## johnmalloy (Feb 22, 2013)

The 5D iii is an awesome camera - I'm sure you will like it.  The focus just snaps in so quick.  It took me some time to figure out all the controls.  Canon has some youtube tutorials to check out on setting up the autofocus.  Enjoy.


----------

